# Tulip Event Chat!



## NebbyNoodles (Mar 1, 2020)

Thread for talking about the garden event!


----------



## Triatan (Mar 3, 2020)

the prizes seem a little square for the tulips


----------



## DolphinGaming101 (Mar 4, 2020)

Did you seriously just say... a tulip pun? Please, leif me alone now, I seed some time to recollect my thoughts.


----------



## mogyay (Mar 4, 2020)

i thought the tulips might be like the flowers where you can put items on them but oh well, still highly cute


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2020)

I love this too hard, though the golden bugs catch rate kms


----------



## You got mail! (Mar 5, 2020)

The flowers are pretty but yeah it’s hard to catch those creatures. Just got done with the normal tasks.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2020)

You got mail! said:


> The flowers are pretty but yeah it’s hard to catch those creatures. Just got done with the normal tasks.



yeah i'm on the doubles goals for pink/purple/gold bugs and brutthur wish spawn and catch rate should be fixed..not the best timezone here either


----------

